# Sailing Doc Teaser - Shot on MK III



## WLaputka (Oct 12, 2013)

I just got back from shooting a three-week sailing voyage down the entire east coast of the US, and the various stops along the way. Here's the teaser. Film was shot on a MK III with a Canon 28 - 70 2.8 L and a Canon 100mm Maco.

https://vimeo.com/76394649


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 12, 2013)

I'd watch that when it's ready.

Jim


----------



## Click (Oct 12, 2013)

Very nice video. 8) Well done.


----------



## Roo (Oct 12, 2013)

Excellent work


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 12, 2013)

Visually rich. Even with the for web compression that vimeo requires the detail over the moving water holds up well.

The audio sucks. Need rid of that wind / handling noise.

Get out on a boat, get a mic with a windjammer and softee grip and record sails flapping, ratchets clicking, all the boat noises you can and overdub them as afx.

Video great. Audio really needs fixing.

Have you ever seen 'Berserk in the anctarctic'? Best sailing documentary I've ever seen. 

So far.


----------



## distant.star (Oct 12, 2013)

.
Gorgeous visuals, truly lush.

As for audio, I find the wind noise adds an excellent aural dimension, at least on the open ocean scenes. I would want it masked for scenes in port.


----------



## WLaputka (Nov 11, 2013)

thanks for the comments everybody!


----------

